# More Pictures as Promised.



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of our new baby boy, Leroux, and our adult lady, Pequop. 

Will have one more post with more pics!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

And more.... 

Gah.. and one more post to follow.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Final post with two more pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

I love her cage!
I was wondering where you got her little water bowl? I'm wanting something like that for my hedgehogs when I get them, but the ones I find are all bigger and mde for dogs and cats.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pics  I think the Scottish Fold is beautiful and always loved them, one of these days.. lol I really like the one of Pequop running back and forth, she looks so determined. You did a good job on her hedgie palace


----------



## Adryon (Nov 10, 2009)

I totally am wondering the same thing as emily. I bought the smallest I could find, but its for a cat and still too big for my cage. Doesnt help that I live in Canada and our pet supplies are somewhat limited!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Why Fluker Farms of course! haha 

http://www.flukerfarms.com/reptawaterer.aspx

Now mind you, just because the water is stored in the top, doesn't always mean it is "clean". I still change her water at least 2 times a day. 

Hope that helps! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

great pics


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> Why Fluker Farms of course! haha
> 
> http://www.flukerfarms.com/reptawaterer.aspx
> 
> ...


Yes, it helps! Thanks!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such wonderful pictures! Thank you. Leroux in the Santa hat is precious. Pequop is obviously on a mission on her morning jog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics! I *love* the name Leroux (Gaston cough cough). Hehehe :lol:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments on the kids.  I am so lucky to have such amazing animals in my life.


----------

